# Kirkland Signature VS Nutro



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello All,

I am currently feeding my pup Nutro Max Puppy Food and I have been hearing that a good and less expensive alternative is the Cost Co brand Kirkland Signature (chicken, rice, and veggie) Dog/Puppy food? But since I have not tried it as of yet I wanted to get options and experience from people that have used one or the other or both and which one you end up keeping and why if possible?


Thanks Again :woof:

"BB"


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Kirkland gave my brothers bulldog severe acne and hairloss. I am not sure if it was the brewer's yeast in it that he was allergic to. I would consider doing futher research Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble and see where your current food ranks. I haven't been on there for a while but I believe Nutro uses lots of grains and not so many meat ingridients.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i feed my dogs the Kirkland adult lamb/rice .. their coats are nice and shiny.. and Daisy used to have skin irritations.. havent seen it again since i first got her


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I really like Kirklands, even more than Nutro. We fed it for along time, but because of the deal we are getting now, no longer feed it. I loved the ingredients, and it even worked for a staffy that we had that was allergic to some foods. I think it is the best medium priced food there is.


----------



## MERC (Mar 26, 2009)

Between me and my roommates we have three pits. When I first moved in they were feeding their dogs nasty ol pedigree. Their female started loosing the hair off her leg on the side she sits and on the face. We changed the food to nutro, which all our dogs have been on for over 6 months, and she regained her healthy coat. We switched to kirkland lamb and rice (adult) about a month ago and have been thru a couple bags with no issues in any of the dogs. 
We switched because it is half the price of nutro for the kirkland with comparable ingrediants and had some friends who were already using it with good results. Seeing as how our dogs are having no issues with it I'm pretty sure we'll keep using it.
Just remember to mix the first bag with a bag of his current food to get his stomach accustomed to the change. Hope I was helpful!


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok cool thanks everyone for all your inputs I really appreciate it allot ! So it seems like its a pretty good dog food for pits and I seen it had high ratings on a dog food comparison site so while I have half of a bag of the old one left I'm going to buy q bag and mix it and see how he does .. keep the good comments coming


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i feed the kirkland puppy chow


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Like I said I have been feeding it for years to most of my dogs and i love it! It does have grain but if your dog does fine on grain then they are fine on Kirkland. Most dogs who do not have allegories do great on diets with some grain.


----------



## Btom (Jan 28, 2010)

I used to feed blue buffalo wilderness but after about 4 months that got way too expensive so I recently switched to kirland chicken and rice and hes doing fantastic on it granted he does not have a grain allergy. For the price its a good food with good ingredients, far better than the grocery store brands IMO.


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok so far it seems like a pretty good dog food long as he does not have an allergy and how can you tell it they do?


----------



## maquignon (Nov 11, 2009)

The ingredient list for Kirkland is not so bad EXCEPT for the fact that it contains menadione. It also is made at the Diamond plant, therefore containing ethoxyquin, so that is two strikes against it. Nutro also contains menadione and is not a good food anyway. Blue Buffalo is less expensive than Nutro and is a much better food.


----------

